# DK35 oil seal help



## Tim0618 (Jun 16, 2020)

Hi all. I have borrowed my step dad's dk35 to bush hog my field and when I finished I noticed a steady leak (stream) of oil coming from the mid PTO. Upon further inspection, a stick had wedged itself about 8" in to the case up against the PTO shaft. The fluid was pouring out around the shaft, so I'm assuming it punctured the oil seal. Now, for the life of me I can not find instruction on how to replace this seal. I thought about attempting to remove the case, but it is evident it has never been split as it still has factory paint along the seams and I don't know if I'll ever be able to get it apart. Is that even the correct way? I can't find any instructions online and I'm hoping you guys can help. 

Thanks in advance,
Tim


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi Tim, do you have some pictures you can post?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

It should look something like this:


----------



## Tim0618 (Jun 16, 2020)

marc_hanna said:


> Hi Tim, do you have some pictures you can post?


I believe it would look exactly like that if I could get the thing apart. I have removed the 6 bolts and the shaft cover, but I can't get the thing to come off the transmission.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

If you have all the bolts removed, take a putty knife and gently tap it into the seem. It will split the paint and start separate. If it doesn’t start separating, then you might have missed a bolt.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

If there is a gasket, this will ruin it, but it likely needs to be replaced anyway.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Do not use a screw driver!


----------



## Tim0618 (Jun 16, 2020)

marc_hanna said:


> Do not use a screw driver!


Thanks! I didn't even consider a putty knife. I actually was using a screwdriver for quite a while and made no progress. Hopefully the knife will make a difference. I just have 15 years of wear to get through. 
This is the only way to get to the oil seal, correct?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

It’s the only way to get the pto off so you can work on it on a bench or send it to a shop to get the seal replaced. 

Using a screwdriver or chisel to separate the pto case from the transmission will damage the mating surfaces and prying can warp the casting. If you do mar the surfaces, you will need to get yourself an 8” oil stone to “stone” it flat again. If it comes to that, I can give you some instructions on how.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Another note:
There may be dowel pins keeping it aligned with the transmission, so don’t try hitting it on the side with a hammer to knock it free. Pull it straight down.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I don't think this is your exact mid-PTO, but it is likely very similar. Just so you have some reference when you're pulling it off and apart.


----------



## Tim0618 (Jun 16, 2020)

marc_hanna said:


> Another note:
> There may be dowel pins keeping it aligned with the transmission, so don’t try hitting it on the side with a hammer to knock it free. Pull it straight down.


I will give it another shot in a couple days, as I'm pulling 12hr shifts until the weekend. Thanks for the advice and I'll update with any issues that will probably come up. Thanks again


----------

